# Post Your Benchmark Results Here



## topgear (Jun 28, 2007)

As benchmark is a very important thing to measure system
(particularly hardware) performance I am starting this thread.
Also benchmark result reveals which component is really powerfull
& good performer and which is only a marketing gimick. Benchmark
result helps to decide which hardware component and combination
will give best value for money. So in here post your benchmark
results (quoting this things as far as possible):

1. Hardware Configuration
   (quote the mobos chip name as it
   very critical sometime to know which chip the a mobo
   uses from it's name, also proc clock speed not only name,
   & GPU name also)

2. Monitor Resolution
3. Software used to benhmark
4. Various games fps you got with your rig ie computer
   (if any)
5. Whether you have overclocked or not. If overclocked 
   in what extent (eg. amd 3800 2ghz to 2.2ghz). Quote what
   components you have overclocked.
6. Benchmark results before and after overclock.
7. Temparature before and after overclocking

N:B: don't forget to quote the smps name and power rating.

*List of Some of the best Benchmarking Tools : 

Commercial :

1. PcMark 2005
2. 3DMark 2005
3. 3DMark 2006
4. PcMark Vantage
5. 3DMark vantage
6. passmark Performance Test & Burnin Test
7. SiSoftware Sandra  ( Limited free version available )
8. Everest Ultimate Edition ( Limited free version available )

Freewares : 

1. PcMark Basic
2. 3Dmark Basic
3. CrystalMark & CrystalDiskMark
4. OpenGL Extension Viewer
5. ATITool
6. CINEBENCH
7. Lightsmark
8. PcWizard
9. prime95
10. SuperPi
11. ScienceMark
12. POV-Ray
13. WPrime ( For Optimal Prformance use with CPU-Z

Games with benchmark galore :

1. Crysis
2. S.T.A.L.K.E.R - Shadows of Chernobyl
3. Fear
4. Oblivion
5. Devil May Cry 4
6. Company of Heroes
7. Doom 3
8. Prey
9. Quake 4
10. World in Conflict
11. Bioshock
12. Call Of Duty 4
13. Far Cry
14. Splinter Cell - Chaos Theory
15. Serious Sam 2*
-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-

My results:

Hardware Config:
> xfx 650i ultra mobo based on nvidia nforce 650 chipset
> intel Dual core CPU 3ghz, 800mhz fsb (model name: 925)
  (will upgrade it later)
> Kingston 1gb*2 667 Mhz ddr2 ram in dual channel
> xfx 7300gs graphics card 256mb on board supporting 512
  with turbocache (will upgrade it later)
> Seagate Sata2 80gb hdd (2MB buffer, 7200.9 RPM)
> colorsit 450w smps
.Monitor Resolution 1280*1024 on Viewsonic VG921m

*bechmark results measured by "Pcmark2005" :*

     Overall 3703
     CPU 4931
     Memory 3949
     Graphics 1938
     hdd 4391

*bechmark results measured by "winrar 3.70"*
778

No overclocking, my cpu temp is between 46 to 49C in idle.
haven't tested in full load yet.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2007)

*Mods, Can you guys make this thread sticky please so that this thread dosen't
lose focus!

To Members:
Guys why are not anyone posting their benchmark or atleast game fps results
here (I think many of guys here are avid gamers). Guys post in here.*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2007)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1-20070720081310.jpg-*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/2-20070720081310.jpg

h/W details.

Proc. - Intel P4 3.06GHz
m/b - Intel DG965WH, GMA X3000
RAM - 512*2 Corsair  (running @533MHz)
HDD- 80GB Hitachi Deskstar
cabinet - Zebronics AntiBiotic with Zebronics 400Watts PSU


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks man! Atleast somone have posted here


----------



## tango_cash (Jul 26, 2007)

PassMark rating  310.6.

*img338.imageshack.us/img338/1027/test1qk3.th.jpg     


*img265.imageshack.us/img265/6028/test2kl7.th.jpg



my config is
cpu - 2.8gz intel hyperthreading
mobo - 915 gav intel orignal
250gb sata segate harddisk
intex cabinet with colorsit power supply.
768 mb ram (256mb*3)

i agree this should be made a sticky.


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2007)

^^^^





> i agree this should be made a sticky.



Thanks


----------



## utsav (Aug 3, 2007)

OC results on my friends computer with a P4 506 at 2.66GHz

benchmarked using sisoft sandra 2007


Dhrystone ALU 7203MIPS
Whetstone FPU/ISSE2 1912/3282 MFLOPS    At 2.66GHz

Dhrystone ALU 7556MIPS
Whetstone FPU/ISSE2 2013/3443 MFLOPS    At 2.8GHz

Dhrystone ALU 7640MIPS
Whetstone FPU/ISSE2 2038/3489 MFLOPS    At 2.84GHz

Dhrystone ALU 7733MIPS
Whetstone FPU/ISSE2 2061/3534 MFLOPS    At 2.88GHz

Dhrystone ALU 7870MIPS
Whetstone FPU/ISSE2 2100/3587 MFLOPS    At 2.92GHz

Dhrystone ALU 7922MIPS
Whetstone FPU/ISSE2 2114/3602 MFLOPS    At 2.94GHz

Dhrystone ALU 8141MIPS
Whetstone FPU/ISSE2 2172/3703 MFLOPS    At 3.02GHz

Dhrystone ALU 8202MIPS
Whetstone FPU/ISSE2 2183/3749 MFLOPS    At 3.054GHz

Dhrystone ALU 8320MIPS
Whetstone FPU/ISSE2 2262/3878 MFLOPS    At 3.14GHz

18 % OC on a 1850Rs via chipset motherboard    

BET U CAN'T beat me


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 3, 2007)

Better make the benchmark on the same software.. FreshDiagnose is a good small freeware to start with...

My HP dv9311TX... no overclocking.. tweaking.. snapshot... zipped detail report...
Intel Core2 CPU T5500 @ 1.66GHz, 2*1GB DDR2 667 MHz, 2*160GB 5400rpm HardDisks, 17"WXGA+ UltrBrightView Widescreen, NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600...


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2007)

Intel Pentium D (Presler) 925 3GHz 800 Mhz FSB
XFX nForce 650i Ultra Motherboard
XFX 7300GS 512 MB DDR2 graphics card
2X 1GB Kingston Value RAM @ 667 MHz (dual channel)
Seagate ST380211AS 80GB 7200.9 RPM Sata 2 HDD
450W Colorsit PSU
Viewsonic VG921m 19 inch running @ 1280x1024 @70Hz
no overclocking

*Bemchmark Soft : Sissoftware Sandra Enterprise XI SP4 2007.6.11.42*

*Processor Arithmetic:*

Benchmark Results
Dhrystone ALU : 13348 MIPS
Whetstone iSSE3 : 11012 MFLOPS
--------------------------------------------------
*Processor Multimedia:*

Benchmark Results
Integer x8 iSSE2 : 34025 it/s
Float x4 iSSE2 : 39807 it/s
---------------------------------------------------
*Multi Core Efficiency*

Benchmark Results
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 1224 MB/s
Results Interpretation : Higher index values are better.
Inter-Core Latency : 189 ns
Results Interpretation : Lower index values are better.

Benchmark Breakdown
Processor Affinity : CPU0-CPU1 
Inter-Core Bandwidth @ 2x 8kB : 1218 MB/s
Inter-Core Bandwidth @ 4x 8kB : 1148 MB/s
Inter-Core Bandwidth @ 2x 32kB : 1266 MB/s
Inter-Core Bandwidth @ 4x 32kB : 1238 MB/s
Inter-Core Bandwidth @ 16x 8kB : 1178 MB/s
Inter-Core Bandwidth @ 2x 128kB : 1198 MB/s
Inter-Core Bandwidth @ 4x 128kB : 1209 MB/s
Inter-Core Bandwidth @ 16x 32kB : 1220 MB/s
Inter-Core Bandwidth @ 64x 8kB : 1151 MB/s
Inter-Core Bandwidth @ 16x 128kB : 1222 MB/s
Inter-Core Bandwidth @ 64x 32kB : 1214 MB/s
Inter-Core Bandwidth @ 64x 128kB : 1458 MB/s
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Disk Benchmark:*

Seagate ST380211AS Sata 7200.9 RPM:

Drive Index : 68 MB/s
Random Access Time : 17 ms

Random Access Time : 17 ms (estimated)
Full Stroke Access Time : 27 ms (estimated)

Seagate ST3160212A Pata:

Drive Index : 68 MB/s
Random Access Time : 15 ms
Full Stroke Acess Time : 24 ms (estimated)
------------------------------------------------------
*Memory Bandwidth:*

RAM Bandwidth Int Buff'd iSSE2 : 4906 MB/s
RAM Bandwidth Float Buff'd iSSE2 : 4802 MB/s
---------------------------------------------------
*Memory Latency Random*

Memory Latency (Random Access) : 128 ns
Speed Factor : 86.5
Results Interpretation : Lower index values are better.

Benchmark Breakdown
1kB Range : 4.5 clk (~1.5 ns)
4kB Range : 4.6 clk (~1.5 ns)
16kB Range : 5.0 clk (~1.7 ns)
64kB Range : 30.6 clk (~10.2 ns)
256kB Range : 30.3 clk (~10.1 ns)
1MB Range : 61.6 clk (~20.5 ns)
4MB Range : 92.5 ns (277.6 clk)
16MB Range : 119.8 ns (359.4 clk)
64MB Range : 128.4 ns (385.3 clk)

Chipset 1
Front Side Bus Speed : 4x 200MHz (800MHz data rate)
Width : 64-bit
Maximum Bus Bandwidth : 6400MB/s (estimated)
---------------------------------------------------------
*Memory Latency Linear:*

Memory Latency (Linear Access) : 14 ns
Speed Factor : 9.9
Results Interpretation : Lower index values are better.

Benchmark Breakdown
1kB Range : 4.4 clk (~1.5 ns)
4kB Range : 4.5 clk (~1.5 ns)
16kB Range : 5.0 clk (~1.7 ns)
64kB Range : 30.0 clk (~10.0 ns)
256kB Range : 29.9 clk (~10.0 ns)
1MB Range : 30.8 clk (~10.3 ns)
4MB Range : 14.4 ns (43.2 clk)
16MB Range : 14.4 ns (43.1 clk)
64MB Range : 14.4 ns (43.2 clk)

Chipset 1
Front Side Bus Speed : 4x 200MHz (800MHz data rate)
Width : 64-bit
Maximum Bus Bandwidth : 6400MB/s (estimated)
------------------------------------------------------------
*Cache & Memory:*

Combined Index : 14612 MB/s
Results Interpretation : Higher index values are better.
Speed Factor : 29.1
Results Interpretation : Lower index values are better.

Benchmark Breakdown
2kB Blocks : 77710 MB/s
4kB Blocks : 54360 MB/s
8kB Blocks : 52950 MB/s
16kB Blocks : 52826 MB/s
32kB Blocks : 49489 MB/s
64kB Blocks : 37909 MB/s
128kB Blocks : 38411 MB/s
256kB Blocks : 38518 MB/s
512kB Blocks : 37883 MB/s
1MB Blocks : 37593 MB/s
4MB Blocks : 20048 MB/s
16MB Blocks : 2683 MB/s
64MB Blocks : 2680 MB/s
256MB Blocks : 2675 MB/s
1GB Blocks : 2676 MB/s


----------



## Kiran.dks (Aug 6, 2007)

Mine 230. Passmark Rating.
Configuration at my signature...


----------



## utsav (Aug 6, 2007)

topgear said:
			
		

> *Disk Benchmark:*
> 
> Seagate ST380211AS Sata 700.9 RPM:



hey topgear it seems your hard disk is running in lower gear


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2007)

^^^ Ok! Corrected that thing 

*Some Free Benchmark Tools*

PC Wizard : *www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php

CrystalMark : *crystalmark.info/download/index-e.html

Fresh Diagnose : *www.freshdevices.com/freshdiag.html

@s18000rpm

on that picture there is no hardware details. Plese post your hardware details


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 7, 2007)

topgear said:
			
		

> @s18000rpm
> 
> on that picture there is no hardware details. Plese post your hardware details


 done.

edited the post.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 15, 2007)

Intel C2D E6600 (3.6 GHz / 4 MB L2) / ASUS P5N-E SLi / 250 GB SATA-II 8 MB Buffer / 4x1 GB DDR-II @ 700 MHz / VG1930WM (19" WideScreen Running at 1440x900) / ColorSit 500 Watts

*img521.imageshack.us/img521/9145/pcmarkef1.jpg

and VIsta Rating...

*img339.imageshack.us/img339/3994/c2dsoft01jx6.jpg


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hardware configuration:
Mobo-Asus P5N32E-SLI 680i
Processor-e6600 overclocked to 3.001Ghz stock cooling
Video Card-XFX Geforce 8800 GTS 640MB
Ram-2GB DDRII D-Gold @667Mhz
HDD-250Gb Segate Barracuda SATA
PSU-Corsair HX620W
Optical Drive-Sony AW-G170S

3dMark06 score at default settings(vsync disabled,AA and AF disabled)-
*img249.imageshack.us/img249/5291/3dmark06au5.jpg

Fear at everything set to low(640*480 DX9)
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/2659/fearjx5.jpg

Vista performance index-
*img442.imageshack.us/img442/8421/vistarn1.jpg


----------



## 786 (Aug 27, 2007)

p5k-vm mobo
2gb transend ddrII dual channel @800mhz JET RAM(5-5-5-9)
xfx 8600gt (256)
250gb segate
zebronics 500w
viewsonic va1703wb(1440x900)
29~31C ideal----52~55C load

didn't OC'ed yet, soon will be done


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2007)

*EVEREST Ultimate v4.10.1076 Beta *

Memory Read:6354 MB/s

Memory Write:4259 MB/s

Memory Copy:4623 MB/s

Memory Latency:90.0 ns

CPU Queen:2617

CPU PhotoWorxx:13290

CPU ZLib: 17437 KB/s

CPU AES:4122

FPU Julia:3672

FPU Mandel:2413

FPU SinJulia:3057

* PC Wizard 2007 Rating : 2796.46 *

Processor Global Performance : 1720.625
Cache Global Performance : 20636
Memory Global Performance : 5293
Video Global Performance : 229
Hard Disk Global Performance : 86
------------------------------------

Config : 
Windows XP Professional SP2 with all latest updates & patches Applied
XFX 650i Ultra Motherboard
Intel Pentium D CPU 925 3 GHz 800 MHz FSB
2x 1 GB Kingston DDR2 667 MHz RAM ( Dual Channel )
XFX 7300 GS GFX Card With 512 RAM 
Seagate 80 GB SATA II HDD 7200.9 RPM
Viewsonic VG921M 1280*1024 @ 70 Hz
Colorsit PSU 450w


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2007)

*Guys

Do you think this topic should be made a sticky ?

Pleas Vote*


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2007)

*
Hey Digitians 

What happened !?

Digit had provided Loads of benchmarking tolos like

 3Dmark 2006, Pcmark 2005, Cinebench 10, Winrar 3.71, Sisoftware Sandra 2008, Everest 4.20

This month. So what are you guys wating for ? Take out some time & run these tools through your computers to be ranked. Post those results & boast with your system power. 

Also don't forget to vote  

*


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2007)

CPU : Intel pentium D Cpu 925 3 Ghz @ 3.60 Ghz
Mobo : XFX nforce 650i ultra
gfx card : XFX Nvidia 7300 GS Core 550 MHz @ 600 Mhz & mem 532 Mhz @ 550 Mhz
Ram : Kingston 2x1GB ddr2 667 Mhz @ 642 Mhz @ 5-5-5-15
Display : Viewsonic VG921m @ 1280*1024

And here goes mine 

*img512.imageshack.us/img512/8637/3dmark06overallxi5.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2008)

* Transcend Jetflash V 30 2 GB USB 2 Flash Drive*

SiSoftware Sandra 2008 Benchmark Results

Device Index : 2264 ops/minute
Endurance Factor : 29.30
Results Interpretation : Higher index values are better.

Performance Test Status
Run ID : TOPGEARTOPSPEED on Thursday, January 03, 2008 at 11:15:25
Platform Compliance : Win32 x86
System Timer : 3.6GHz

512B Files Test
Read Performance : 10658 operation(s)/min (89 kB/sec, 0x)
Write Performance : 1681 operation(s)/min (14 kB/sec, 0x)
Delete Performance : 2746 ops/minute
File Fragments : 1.0
Combined Index : 3190 ops/minute

32kB Files Test
Read Performance : 7538 operation(s)/min (4020 kB/sec, 26x)
Write Performance : 1683 operation(s)/min (898 kB/sec, 5x)
Delete Performance : 2793 ops/minute
File Fragments : 1.0
Combined Index : 2858 ops/minute

256kB Files Test
Read Performance : 2428 operation(s)/min (10359 kB/sec, 69x)
Write Performance : 774 operation(s)/min (3302 kB/sec, 22x)
Delete Performance : 2586 ops/minute
File Fragments : 1.0
Combined Index : 1228 ops/minute

2MB Files Test
Read Performance : 344 operation(s)/min (11742 kB/sec, 78x)
Write Performance : 145 operation(s)/min (4949 kB/sec, 32x)
Delete Performance : 3958 ops/minute
File Fragments : 1.0
Combined Index : 212 ops/minute

64MB Files Test
Read Performance : 11 operation(s)/min (12015 kB/sec, 80x)
Write Performance : 5 operation(s)/min (5461 kB/sec, 36x)
Delete Performance : 2143 ops/minute
File Fragments : 1.0
Combined Index : 7 ops/minute

Endurance Test Status
Operating System Disk Cache Used : No
Use Overlapped I/O : No
Test File Size : 32MB
Block Size : 512 byte(s)
File Fragments : 1

Endurance Benchmark Breakdown
Repeated Sector ReWrite : 98 kB/s
Sequential Sector Write : 164 kB/s
Random Sector Write : 3 kB/s

Drive
Total Size : 1.9GB
Free Space : 1.9GB, 100%
Cluster Size : 32kB

Physical Disk
Manufacturer : JetFlash
Model : TS2GJFV30       
Version : 8.07
Removable Drive : Yes
Queueing On : No

Performance Tips
Notice 5901 : CD 1x= 150kB/s; Exercise caution when comparing measured versus published ratings.

*img185.imageshack.us/img185/8128/resultqg3.jpg


----------



## arun_cool (Jan 3, 2008)

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/5446/passmarkka4.th.png


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2008)

Arun your hardware details ? Like motherboard name, gfx details etc.
That image isn't clickable.


----------



## darklord (Jan 12, 2008)

*SuperPI 1M - 10.657s (X6800 @ 4744MHz | 2GB Crucial @ 527MHz 4-4-4-8)*

*i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/axemanrio/forum-images/thlocevent/th_superpi_best.png

----------------------------------------
*3DMark06: 14,989 3dmarks (X6800 @ 4550MHz | OCZ 8800GTX @ 685/1050/1605)*

*i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/axemanrio/forum-images/thlocevent/th_3dm06_best_001.png

----------------------------------------
*Everest Memory Bandwidth - 11,034 MB/s read *

*i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/axemanrio/forum-images/thlocevent/th_everest_best.png


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 12, 2008)

Vista ratings on
X2 4200+ 939 manchester core@2.55Ghz
Asus A8N E
2*512 DDR transcent @ 460Mhz 2.5-3-3-5@1T dual ch
XFX 7600GT @ 660/1550 from 560/1400
250 stat2 seagate
Zebronics 500W Platinum and Antibiotic
*img205.imageshack.us/img205/534/performanceratingwo5.th.jpg
memory is too low though it scores incredible 7600MBps+ in all memory benchs in Everest ultimate. I thin 2Gb shud be minimum for rating 6 or above.

3DM 05 1.2.0: 6350 points


----------



## arun_cool (Jan 12, 2008)

@topgear

k i ll upload it again...it was taken long back..[2~3months] before


this was taken in xp.....
*img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=passmarkfi0.png

this was my vista score...

*img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scorezm8.jpg

this was taken in vista....

*img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=78243318os6.jpg

*img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=perfresye9.gif


----------



## arun_cool (Jan 12, 2008)

.


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## hellgate (Jan 15, 2008)

scores of my humble system:

Windows experience index -> 5.9

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/0ed1f9f6c2.jpg

3DMark06 -> 12910

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/e05a533037.jpg

PCMark05 -> 11199

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/95231d148e.jpg

Ptest -> 1450.3

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/7843e97d76.jpg


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 15, 2008)

@hellgate
only 5.9 for gfx nd gaming gfx for 8800GTS? 
And hoy did ya anyway manage to keep everythin @ 5.9. Kinda amazed to everythin @ same.,even for HD.
BTW what is ur HD dude?


----------



## hellgate (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^  everything is @ 5.9 cuz thats the max that Vista gives.u know Vista aint generous.

My HDD config:
2x160Gb in RAID 0
and 2x320GB (no RAID)


----------



## darklord (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's mine  

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/2478c59c6e3f49.jpg

Just a warm up on 3DMark06


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 16, 2008)

@darklord
way to go dude,.BTW u have two 3850 na? Why dun u post the scores in crossfire?


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes i am also wondering if they are crossfire or not.I thought a single 3850 with OCed quadcore scores around 11,000.
Also the Q6600 is overclocked to 2.6 only so i guess it should be crossfire result unless you have highly overclocked the 3850 under water.

Ah i see they are crossfire.But i expected 15,000.I think its the processor speed that's holding it back.Crossfire is certainly better in scaling.I have seen scaling upto 96% in crossfire which is a lot better.

Which drivers are you using.
But certainly its that processor speed that's holding you back from 15k.
3DMark 06 is currently the most processor score dependent of all 3DMark benchmarks as far as i have read on overclocker forums.


----------



## darklord (Jan 16, 2008)

This is the first run after the cards were installed. I havent overclocked the cards at all.CPU is at 2.6GHz as i am on stock cooling right now.I have used Catalyst 7.12 drivers.
I know its the CPU thats holding it back for sure.
Some overclocked scores will follow soon


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 16, 2008)

Will wait.
BTW i just saw that the E8400 clocked a massive 4.3 on air with 1.5V Vcore.


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2008)

waiting for the overclocked results of that mighty beast rig ..............


----------



## hellgate (Jan 18, 2008)

My Q6600 oc'd to 3.9GHz on air cooling.

3DMark06 Scores:

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/056ef2ffa2.jpg


----------



## sam9s (Jan 18, 2008)

mmm Somehow missed this thread........nice thread though........OK my scores follows....

System Config....

Proc:::C2D 6300@3.21Ghz
OS:::Vista Ultimate x64 Edition
Mobo::5B-Dleux Wifi Edition
RAM::::Transcend 4 GB 800 Mhz Ram
GPU::::XFX Geforce 8800GT 512 MB Alpha Dog Edition
Monitor::::Samsung 19" LCD 940BW
HDD::::1 TeraByte Storage

*3D Mark Score (All default setting. GPU Non OCed (600/900/1500))*

*i13.tinypic.com/7y5p7w0.jpg

*3D Mark Score (All default settings OCed GPU (675/975/1688 ))*

*i8.tinypic.com/6qcov1e.jpg

*3D Mark Score (High Settings settings Non OCed GPU (600/900/1500))
Res :: 1440x900
AntiAliasing :: 8x
Antisotropic Filtering*

*i12.tinypic.com/6krigpt.jpg

*3D Mark Score (High settings OCed GPU (675/975/1688 ))*

*i1.tinypic.com/89vube8.jpg

*VISTA SCORE*

*i11.tinypic.com/6xtcc3s.jpg


Anyidea why the this base score concept and not the avg. Also I cant understand why I have a low score in HDD data transfer rate as my primary HDD is 160GB SATA.....

*FEAR Benchmark settings*

*i10.tinypic.com/6ugrx1s.jpg

*FEAR Benchmark score*

*i6.tinypic.com/81owlyu.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2008)

@ sam9s
thankx for the bench result. I was waiting for this benchmark since you've purchased that graphics card.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 19, 2008)

topgear said:


> @ sam9s
> thankx for the bench result. I was waiting for this benchmark since you've purchased that graphics card.




You are welcome topgear, I also wanted to put the PC Mark score but I could'nt find the x64 version for that...........


----------



## darklord (Feb 6, 2008)

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/247a60041c7004.jpg

My latest one


----------



## sam9s (Feb 7, 2008)

great OCing Darki, 5Ghz!.......can you provide some details like mobo and RAM. How "fast" is 8400 at 5Ghz. How much is 8400 in the indian marker. Also I was thinking of Q9450, but this 8400 seems impressive.......can you put some light which one to go for plus do I need to go for some upgrading part with my curent hardware....(I have a P5B dlx mobo with 800 Mhz Ram)......before I start thinking to buy 8400 or 9450...........your input is appriciated........thanks


----------



## hellgate (Feb 7, 2008)

^^^ get urself a E8400.the Quad Q9450 wont oc as much as the E8400 @ stock.also most apps as of now dont take advantage of all 4 cores.
even i'm planning to sell off my Q6600 for a E8400.


----------



## darklord (Feb 7, 2008)

sam9s said:


> great OCing Darki, 5Ghz!.......can you provide some details like mobo and RAM. How "fast" is 8400 at 5Ghz. How much is 8400 in the indian marker. Also I was thinking of Q9450, but this 8400 seems impressive.......can you put some light which one to go for plus do I need to go for some upgrading part with my curent hardware....(I have a P5B dlx mobo with 800 Mhz Ram)......before I start thinking to buy 8400 or 9450...........your input is appriciated........thanks


Thanks Sam,
here are the setup details -
Abit IX38 QUadGT
Team Xtreem 1GBx2 DDR2 667 CL3 Kit
Seventeam ST 600EAD PSU
DICE on CPU, Air for chipset and memory.
even at stock E8400 is bloody fast.Q9450 is a better bet if you want Quad. i myself am on hunt for P5B Deluxe, anyone wants to sell ?  
I guess i have answered all your queries, if you need anything, feel free to ask


----------



## hellgate (Feb 7, 2008)

^^^^  i'm ready to sell.how much wud u offer for a 8-9 months old board????


----------



## darklord (Feb 7, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^^  i'm ready to sell.how much wud u offer for a 8-9 months old board????



If your board has chipset Revision C2, give me your offer price. 

For Revision, open latest CPu-Z and click on the motherboard tab, it should show revision of the chipset.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 7, 2008)

yup mines a C2 rev mobo.

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/2913b60f83.jpg

tell me how much u can offer???


----------



## darklord (Feb 7, 2008)

hellgate said:


> yup mines a C2 rev mobo.
> 
> *img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/2913b60f83.jpg
> 
> tell me how much u can offer???



Perfect, PM me your expectation, btw where are you located ?


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2008)

Killer Config Darklord

Ok here goes my xfx 7300gs 256MB TC upto 512MB GFx cards bench result.

Note core is running @ 600Mhz & mem is @ 550Mhz

*30 with Video Card Stability Test Version 1.0.0.3 *
*freestone-group.com/video-card-stability-test/benchmark-results.html

*img166.imageshack.us/img166/4324/vstqx7.gif

*freestone-group.com/video-card-st

*By the way :
What how far I can overclock my gfx card ie maximum core & mem speed*


----------



## sam9s (Feb 8, 2008)

darklord said:


> Thanks Sam,
> here are the setup details -
> Abit IX38 QUadGT
> Team Xtreem 1GBx2 DDR2 667 CL3 Kit
> ...



DICE on CPU!! wow. how much can we OC using the usual thermalight cpu cooler.
I am not much interested in quad core. I am more inclined towards more Ghz! per core (OCing basically) and the cache, which is an impressive 6MB for 8400........ok So my P5B dlx should not have a problem running the 8400 (I have the latest bios update). Would the 1333 proc fsb post any hinderance in OCing 8400 on P5B with an 800Mhz RAM. Also how much did you get the 8400 for.


PS :: What difference would this chipset revision C1/C2 make....mine is a C1..


----------



## darklord (Feb 8, 2008)

sam9s said:


> DICE on CPU!! wow. how much can we OC using the usual thermalight cpu cooler.
> I am not much interested in quad core. I am more inclined towards more Ghz! per core (OCing basically) and the cache, which is an impressive 6MB for 8400........ok So my P5B dlx should not have a problem running the 8400 (I have the latest bios update). Would the 1333 proc fsb post any hinderance in OCing 8400 on P5B with an 800Mhz RAM. Also how much did you get the 8400 for.
> 
> 
> PS :: What difference would this chipset revision C1/C2 make....mine is a C1..



Well if you are going to use TRUE (Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme) then i guess 4.2-4.3 is easy to do.Problem with these new 45nm chips is,even though they are cool at idle, they become very hot under load.So clocking on air has to be done,keeping this in mind.
1333 FSB CPU shouldnt cause any problem whatsoever,will clock decently.I got my E8400 from US and it cost me ~ Rs.8,000/- when converted.

C2 will give you better overclocking headroom,thats all, no major improvements and all.


----------



## darklord (Feb 17, 2008)

Updated ones from me 


*Test Setup -*
_*Intel Core2Quad Q6600 G0 + Intel Core2Duo E8400
Abit IX38 QuadGT
1GB X 2 Team Xtreem PC2 5400 CL3
Seagate 160GB SATA II HDD
Seventeam ST-600EAD PSU
ATI Radeon HD3850 512MB x 2*_

*Cooling -*
*Dry Ice + Alcohol with Copper Pot for CPU
120MM Fans over Northbridge and Memory*
*
Bench Setup -*
*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/247a6b770c1ce3.jpg

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/247a6b668b1acf.jpg


*3DMark2005*
*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/247b065b47d265.jpg
*3DMark2006*
*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/247b065b395911.jpg
*SuperPi 1M*
*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/247b065b54c52e.jpg​


----------



## hellgate (Feb 17, 2008)

^^^   u dont fail to amaze darky.
ur just too good.
is 30k 3DMark05 the next stop??

gr8 setup and equally gr8 bench scores.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 17, 2008)

this thread should be made sticky......

Gud work everyone


----------



## darklord (Feb 18, 2008)

@ Hellgate, thanks man 
Hopefully 30k shud fall soon


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2008)

@ darklord

U r amazing us with every new rig dude. Keep up the great [ extreme  ] work.


----------



## amitash (Apr 27, 2008)

awesome benches darklord...
my rig:
Q6600 @3.070Ghz(software OC so it cant go any further)
intel DG33TL
ATI HD3870x2
TRUE
transcend 2gb ddr2 800

my 3dmark 06 score:16455
crysis at very high no aa@1600x900 givin 25+fps
assassins creed at max settings with max aa:32fps
im sure i can hit 17k in 3dmark 06 if my mobo wasnt bottlenecking so much...anyway isthis score a good one for this card???
PS:i wonder y this thread isnt a sticky...its very important


----------



## darklord (Apr 27, 2008)

You should be getting better scores for sure.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2008)

*Before Raid :*

*img176.imageshack.us/img176/616/everestbenchonsinglesgtqq4.png


*After Raid* 

*img145.imageshack.us/img145/3200/everestbenchonsgt80gbrako5.gif


----------



## acewin (Jul 27, 2008)

I was real happy to see this coming up. Though I cannot do much of benchmarking, still voted for making this thread sticky.

Benchmarking is real interesting subject. and having benchmarking results of our hardware with us lets us decides which is really better. Though people have given alot much benchmarking tips creating there own thread but mostly they go down. 
Good work topgear appreciated staring of this thread.


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2008)

^^Thanks mate for your comments.


----------



## rajatrao (Sep 10, 2008)

A discussion on latest benchmarking tools will be greatly appreciated here. Which tools to use for what, where they are available, whether on digit cd/dvd etc.

It will help if all users post results from similar tools for comparison sake.


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2008)

My XFX GeForce 8600 GT 256MB DDR3 Standard PV-T84J-UAL3 ver. 6 Bench Results 

*img262.imageshack.us/img262/8727/piczy4.jpg

Overclocked by mine 

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/8572/20080914181931pp9.gif

3DMark 2006 SM2.0/SM3.0  :

*img366.imageshack.us/img366/3606/20080914070201jm2.gif

CrySis 1280*1024 mEd Setting :

*img229.imageshack.us/img229/724/20080915231813et4.gif

crysis 1024*768 Low, Med shadder :

*img362.imageshack.us/img362/6439/20080915233354la3.gif

LightsMark 2008 :

*img149.imageshack.us/img149/372/20080918160931xq3.gif

Card Idle temp is 52C and on load ( after playing one hour of crysis and call of duty 4 card temp is 62-64C

*@ rajatrao*
^^ Will do it mate for sure..


----------



## desiibond (Sep 21, 2008)

3DMark 06:

Factory Default settings:


3DMark Score 3600 approx 
SM 2.0 Score 1400 approx  
SM 3.0 Score 1700 approx
CPU Score 780 approx

After overclocking GPU clock to 850 and mem clock to 820:

3DMark Score: 4102
SM 2.0 Score 1759 
SM 3.0 Score 2718  
CPU Score 844


----------



## raghu.nadi (Sep 21, 2008)

Hardware: 
 AMD Phenom X4 9550 2.2GHz
 Transcend 2x1GB 800MHz DDR2 Ram 
 GA-MA78GM-S2H motherboard
 Palit 512MB DDR3 HD4850

3D Mark06 Score 10213
SM 2.0 Score 3948
SM 3.0 Score 4683
CPU Score 3137


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 21, 2008)

config - E7200 @2.53 GHz,  intel DG31PR,3Gb(2Gb +1Gb) 800 MHz DDR2 RAM,Palit HD4850

3D mark score-10684
SM2.0 -4610
HDR/SM3.0 score 5500
CPU score 2278

3d vantage score soon!


----------



## topgear (Sep 29, 2008)

rajatrao said:


> A discussion on latest benchmarking tools will be greatly appreciated here. Which tools to use for what, where they are available, whether on digit cd/dvd etc.
> 
> It will help if all users post results from similar tools for comparison sake.



Front Page updated. Go & check it out :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61571



> *List of Some of the best Benchmarking Tools :
> 
> Commercial :
> 
> ...


----------



## demonkingfromhell (Oct 2, 2008)

hellgate said:


> My Q6600 oc'd to 3.9GHz on air cooling.
> 
> 3DMark06 Scores:
> 
> *img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/056ef2ffa2.jpg






hey man if u r using this much overclocking .... ur mobo ll be frying  pannnn????



sam9s said:


> great OCing Darki, 5Ghz!.......can you provide some details like mobo and RAM. How "fast" is 8400 at 5Ghz. How much is 8400 in the indian marker. Also I was thinking of Q9450, but this 8400 seems impressive.......can you put some light which one to go for plus do I need to go for some upgrading part with my curent hardware....(I have a P5B dlx mobo with 800 Mhz Ram)......before I start thinking to buy 8400 or 9450...........your input is appriciated........thanks




DONT PLAY WITH INTEL OVERCLOCKING I WAS USING INTEL C2DUO I SOLD THAT WITH TRAGEDY ...... THE CPU IS FOR GAMING ... FOR ALL OTHERS GOOD IF U WANT CHECK FOR GAMING INTEL CORE2EXTREME ------------ NEVER TRUST ON CORE2QUAD PLEASE MY FRIEND IS GETTING ERROR ON GTA SAN ANDREAS ---- USING (8800GT ADE 512 MB) 

BUT CORE2DUO E8400/8500 IS GOOD FOR GAMING I ASURE IT ..... BUT DONT GO WITH THE QUAD ITS HORRIBLE HE IS GOING TO SELL QUAD ....



raghu.nadi said:


> Hardware:
> AMD Phenom X4 9550 2.2GHz
> Transcend 2x1GB 800MHz DDR2 Ram
> GA-MA78GM-S2H motherboard
> ...





HEY @ RAGHU ... ITS NOT POSSIBLE U CANT EVEN THAT BENCH MARKS ... ITS SHOULD BE MORE THAN 13000 TO 14000 CHECK UR ANTI VIRUS AND OTHER APPLICATION ... OR REINSTALL THE OS AND SEE .... NO WAY U CAN GET THAT BENCH MARK ... HD 4850 IS  FORTH DAMN POWERFULL CARD IN EARTH SO  CHECK TWICE


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 3, 2008)

I think his procc is the limiting factor..

BTW my score in 3D mark 05

A pathetic 969 points

I dun xpect more wid my config...but happy wid old games


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2008)

^^ What is your hardware config ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 5, 2008)

P4 3Ghz HT
1.5GB DDR 333MHz
XFX 6200TC 64MB DDR(256MB TC)
Intel 915 Express Chipset Motherboard


----------

